# yhtiön johtokunnan jäseninä, jonka ...



## Gavril

(scroll down for English)

Päivää,

Olen tajunnut, että en tiedä/muista, ovatko tällaiset lauseet hyvää suomea:
_
Yhtiön johtokunnan jäseninä, jonka TJ on todettu täysin epäpäteväksi, eikö teillä ole vastuu erottaa hänet?_

("As the board members of a company whose CEO has been found to be completely unqualified, don't you have a responsibility to remove him?")

Tässä pronomiini _jonka _on tarkoitettu viittaamaan sanaan _yhtiö_, mutta toisin kuin englanninkielisessä vastineessa, _jonka_-sana ei ole sen tarkoitteen vieressä, vaan väliin tulee kaksi muuta sanaa (_johtokunnan jäseninä_), joista ensimmäisen voi erehtyä luulemaan _jonka_-sanan tarkoitteeksi.

Vältetäänkö yleensä tällaisia lauserakenteita mahdollisen moniselitteisyyden takia? Vai onko tavallista käyttää niitä toivoen, että oikea tulkinta selittyy asiayhteydestä?

Kiitoksia paljon

--

I've realized that I don't know/remember whether sentences like the one above (_Yhtiön johtokunnan jäseninä_ ...) are good Finnish.

Here, the pronoun _jonka_ ("whose") is meant to refer back to the word _yhtiö_ ("company"), but unlike the equivalent English sentence, the word_ jonka _is not adjacent to the word that it refers to, but instead it is separated from it by two other words (_johtokunnan jäseninä_), the first of which could be mistaken for the referent of_ jonka_.

Are sentence structures like this one generally avoided because of potential ambiguity? Or, is it common to use these structures, hoping that the correct interpretation will be clear from the context?

Many thanks


----------



## Määränpää

Tarkoitat siis tilannetta, jossa relatiivilause määrittää sanaa, joka on jonkin toisen sanan genetiivimäärite. Silloin relatiivilauseen määrittämään sanaan pitäisi lisätä *"se"* (jos viitataan yksittäistapaukseen) tai* "sellainen"* (jos viitataan yleiseen kategoriaan). VISK:ssa ei käsitellä tätä suoraan, mutta se tulee tavallaan esille:

http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=1168


> Silloin kun relatiivilauseen määrittämään genetiivimääritteenä toimivaan lausekkeeseen sisältyy demonstratiivitarkenne, relatiivilause on tavallisesti genetiivimääritteen pääsanan jäljessä:
> 
> (f) Julia huomasi suoraan ruokalan alla _sen miehen_ auton, _joka ei ollut hävennyt ääntämystään_. (k) | – – lakia ehdotetaan muutettavaksi niin, että valtioneuvosto voisi asettaa rajoituksia _sellaisten yritysten_ koolle, _joille kehitysalueen investointitukea voidaan myöntää_. (l)​


​


----------



## DrWatson

Ja koska Gavril kysyi nimenomaan hyvästä suomesta, tässä tapauksessa kannattaa ottaa esille myös kielenhuollon kanta. Tietoa löytyy Kielitoimiston ohjepankista.


----------



## Gavril

OK, siis avuksi tulevat pronominit "se"/"sellainen"/jne. tällaisessa tapauksessa. Kiitos vielä kerran


----------

